

Down the GCHQ rabbit hole (or I think there really is a part 4) - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/12/down-gchq-rabbit-hole-or-i-think-there.html

======
dotBen
I knew someone who worked at GCHQ doing the kind of work they are hiring for
with this.

He was constantly looked over for promotion, and after some time pushed his
superiors to explain why.

After some back-and-forth it was revealed to him 'off the record' that in his
psychometric testing he had a "too great a sense of right and wrong" and
didn't fit the profile for promotion.

He shortly left the service.

Consider carefully if this is the kind of place you really want to work.

EDIT: I'm a British citizen if that adds anything to the above comment.

------
huhtenberg
> _PS If anyone from GCHQ is reading... can you email me a simple 'carry on'
> or 'stop wasting your time'. Need to sleep..._

I am considering forging a "carry on" email as this is hugely entertaining :)

~~~
lambada
As entertaining as this is, I'm fairly certain that impersonating a GCHQ
worker could land you in some serious hot water....

------
calloc
It's perl. Just run it!

